# Halter VS Showmanship



## spirit1215 (Mar 11, 2014)

Well, I found a show bill that has my gaming classes but also has showmanship and halter classes. The classes are after my gaming so I'm assuming they'll excuse sweat marks. If not, it's no big deal, I just won't enter the classes lol
I've shown in showmanship before so I know the ropes for that class but halter will be completely new to me. I was just wondering how different it was from showmanship?
Do I have to do a pattern?
Is it the same clothes pretty much?
Does my horse need to be shod/mane cut? Never was for showmanship, I'd just diamond braid it and he'd go in barefoot and the judges were fine with it.
What do I need to do for halter?
Thanks for all the help guys!


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

spirit1215 said:


> Well, I found a show bill that has my gaming classes but also has showmanship and halter classes. The classes are after my gaming so I'm assuming they'll excuse sweat marks. If not, it's no big deal, I just won't enter the classes lol
> I've shown in showmanship before so I know the ropes for that class but halter will be completely new to me. I was just wondering how different it was from showmanship?
> Do I have to do a pattern?
> Is it the same clothes pretty much?
> ...


From my understanding Showmanship is based on how well the horse looks, how clean it is, how well it can be handled etc. Halter more or less is based on how well the horse is built conformationally to its breed and gender, what the condition is, the muscle mass and condition. But don't take my word thats just what I've noticed. Pattern wise I'm not sure. Clothes wise yes it is the same. Shod or not there is no requirement neither is there for showmanship. Mane wise it at least needs to be tidy no necessarily cut.


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

For halter your horse will need to be groomed well and the mane is typically banded or braided up out of the way. Check with the show secretary if there is no description or rules for the class on the show bill.

The horse will need to be walked, jogged, and possibly backed up and such. Each class is a little different in requirements.

Halter is all about 'flash' and 'conformation' based on the breed or type standard and sex characteristics.


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

In halter you usually don't do much more than lead the horse at a walk and set up, as it's looking at the conformation of the horse.

In both classes your horse should be groomed and turned out at his best, as that is a judged category. Try to get rid of the sweat marks as much as possible before hand.

No, you won't get marked down for not having a shod horse, but make sure hooves are clean and free of dirt caked on. Overall crisp, clean and presentable is what you're going for.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

spirit1215 said:


> Well, I found a show bill that has my gaming classes but also has showmanship and halter classes. The classes are after my gaming so I'm assuming they'll excuse sweat marks. If not, it's no big deal, I just won't enter the classes lol


Huh. I have never seen a show run the showmanship/halter classes AFTER gaming classes. 

In my area, they usually do the English classes first. Then the halter classes. Then the Western classes. Then the speed events. 

I'm sure there will be other people in the same boat as you. Clean your horse up as best you can, but I'm sure there will be others with sweat marks. 



spirit1215 said:


> I've shown in showmanship before so I know the ropes for that class but halter will be completely new to me. I was just wondering how different it was from showmanship?


In showmanship, the handler is judged on how well they handle their horse.

In halter, the horse is judged on conformation. 

In showmanship, you are judged on how well your horse is groomed, because that is the handlers responsibility. Make sure your horse is clean, mane/tail brushed, and muzzle is trimmed. 

In halter, while the grooming is not specifically judges, of course you still want to make your horse look nice and appealing to the judges. If you have two horses who have the exact same conformation, I guarantee the judge will place the well-groomed horse above the shaggy horse. Presentation is still important. 

For both events, you really can use whatever halter you want (nylon, leather, silver, etc) at the lower levels, but make sure that it fits correctly. How to Fit a Halter for Showmanship - HorseChannel.com
You can have all the silver in the world, but if it doesn't fit your horse, it doesn't look good. 




spirit1215 said:


> Do I have to do a pattern?


You do a pattern for both classes. However, the halter class is usually a trot to the judge, stop and set up, and then go line up. Pretty basic, because it is the horse's conformation that is judged. 

The showmanship pattern will absolutely be posted. Often it involves trotting, backing, one or more pivots, along with setting up for the judge. How you execute the pattern is crucial. For example: If you are supposed to make a straight line to cone A, you need to make sure your horse's shoulder is exactly in line with that cone when you stop. Unless you are to complete a 90 degree turn, then their haunches should be at the cone so that when you leave that cone, the horse is aligned to the cone. So based on how the pattern is written, there is a right and wrong way to execute it. 

If you are at a local show, don't sweat it too much. But make sure to watch everyone and take note to the people who win, and how they did their pattern. 



spirit1215 said:


> Is it the same clothes pretty much?


Pretty much. 



spirit1215 said:


> Does my horse need to be shod/mane cut? Never was for showmanship, I'd just diamond braid it and he'd go in barefoot and the judges were fine with it.


There is NO rule that the horse has to have shoes on. Not even at the world show. 

As far as the mane/tail, if you are showing locally, it really doesn't matter. Just make sure it is brushed and neat and clean. I would not even braid it. Just leave it natural. 

If you want to get serious, you could pull and band the mane. But that's not absolutely necessary for local shows.


----------

